# Billing Medicare for 93571



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi, I am having trouble getting Medicare to pay 93571 (fractional flow reserve)
92982 LC 22
93458 26
99223 25
93571 LC  all w/dx of 414.00   what am I doing wrong?  Thanks Nancy


----------



## scorrado (Jul 7, 2011)

You need to add 26 modifier to 93571. Hope this helps!


----------



## sslater (Jul 8, 2011)

i was thinking i read somewhere you couldn't charge for the 93571-26 when you actually do an intervention to the vessel... that it was included in that.. but i'm still looking to see where i saw that...  has anyone else saw that??

Thanks!


----------



## dimmitta (Jul 11, 2011)

*93571 & Medicare*

We had originally billed these with a 26 modifier and a LD/LC/RC and were getting denied for invalid/missing modifier. We took the LD/LC/RC off and resubmitted and then received payment. 

My advice would be to bill with a 26 modifier, and leave off the vessel modifier.

Hope this helps! Good luck!


----------

